# Tea........sorry.



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

I stopped off at costa for an Americano but decided on an Earl Grey. What a nice change.

The tea bags they use are like big pyramid bags choc full of rough chopped earl grey tea. They have a string attached with a label made by Twinnings.

Can't find them anywhere to buy, not even at Twinnings. Can anyone offer help regarding sourcing some please.

Cheers, Craig.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They might well be trade, or catering sales only. Tea Pigs are quite nice and these sound like those. many others sell them, just google it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://shop.twinings.co.uk/shop/twinings-tea/whole-leaf-silky-pyramid-teas.html

They are on here, described as licorice alsorts earl grey


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You could have a look for the tea pigs ones I think they are very similar.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Rave sell tea pigs too. Or get a teapot with a basket and go loose leaf! I have a couple and love it. Also if you like herbal ones I find the Pukka ones are much better than the usual suspects. All very good!


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cheers everyone. I'll check out your ideas. As for the loose tea idea, would you suggest buying one of those small gadgets to put the tea into? Sorry I'm in infamiliar territory with tea making. Could be a Xmas pressie for my missus on the cards. Any help with the loose tea and infusing basket- thingy- would be helpful. I'll take a look at the other te bags that you guys mentioned and then I'll hope to get some advice from some of you pros.

Cheers all as usual. A+ as always.


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just made a quick Teapigs purchase. Used a promo code and got 20% off. Bargain.

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't be sorry for talking about Tea. We have a subforum for that.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Don't be sorry for talking about Tea. We have a subforum for that.


Tea? Tea? I'm sure I might have heard of it but I have absolutely no idea what it might be!


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Tea? Tea? I'm sure I might have heard of it but I have absolutely no idea what it might be!


Isomac Tea ! ?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Doggycam said:


> Isomac Tea ! ?


Yea! I had one of 'em. Bleeding disaster! Cost me a fortune to keep the bugger working!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

xtrashot7 said:


> Cheers everyone. I'll check out your ideas. As for the loose tea idea, would you suggest buying one of those small gadgets to put the tea into? Sorry I'm in infamiliar territory with tea making. Could be a Xmas pressie for my missus on the cards. Any help with the loose tea and infusing basket- thingy- would be helpful. I'll take a look at the other te bags that you guys mentioned and then I'll hope to get some advice from some of you pros.
> 
> Cheers all as usual. A+ as always.


What I mainly use is a basket that came with a Bodum cup with a normal teapot. I also have a teapot like Suki tea is served in(think it is called For Life Stump) that serves about two cups and has a nice metal basket. I've mostly bought either from Whittards or Suki tea but I think next time will buy some from Coffee, Chocolate and Tea in Glasgow (where I live).


----------

